# Where ?



## glesgaman (Feb 3, 2019)

My van, so where am I ?


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 4, 2019)

That's a easy one,  taking the picture:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 4, 2019)

Lost.


----------



## ChrisCross (Feb 4, 2019)

glesgaman said:


> My van, so where am I ? View attachment 69608



Have you considered buying a SatNav?

I recommend the Tom Tom Go Live Camper. It will tell you where you are:lol-061:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2019)

About 40ft away taking the picture.:lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Feb 4, 2019)

I know where you are sweetheart but don't put good stopovers in threads that can be seen by anyone lurking. Stick it in a Full Members section.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 4, 2019)

:lol-049::lol-049:

Ah, you guys crack me up! 

Nowt better than some WC humour on cold winter days. Thank you, peeps!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 4, 2019)

Walls end .


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2019)

Stone haven.:lol-053:


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 4, 2019)

*On the USA*

Mexican border...
Can anyone trump that for a joke ?

At least I did NOT suggest NI/ROI after.....
Because that is not funny.


----------



## runnach (Feb 4, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Mexican border...
> Can anyone trump that for a joke ?



Southern ,Northern Irish border ....someones been building a wall .....probably them pesky Romans 

Channa


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 4, 2019)

Silver sprinter said:


> That's a easy one,  taking the picture:banana::banana::banana:




I like that reply made me chuckle.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Mexican border...
> Can anyone trump that for a joke ?
> 
> At least I did NOT suggest NI/ROI after.....
> Because that is not funny.



After biscuit i think you ment.:raofl::raofl:


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 4, 2019)

Asleep in the chair


----------



## PawneePilot (Feb 5, 2019)

New Abbey


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2019)

old abbey


----------



## maingate (Feb 5, 2019)

PawneePilot said:


> New Abbey



Very clever of you to spell it out. Many of us knew where it was but had the common sense not to publicise it to the whole internet.

At this moment in time that I am posting, there are 59 members online and 235 guests. ie 235 unknown people who now have a new stopover to add to their list. Well done. :egg:


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 5, 2019)

*A bit like*



maingate said:


> Very clever of you to spell it out. Many of us knew where it was but had the common sense not to publicise it to the whole internet.
> 
> At this moment in time that I am posting, there are 59 members online and 235 guests. ie 235 unknown people who now have a new stopover to add to their list. Well done. :egg:



Old Mr Grace..."Well done everbody" I appreciate what you post !


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 5, 2019)

*The location*

Is also available on a well used Alternative/competitor website..
The "Dutch one !"


----------



## Dowel (Feb 5, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> ..The "Dutch one !"



Dutch, I thought they were from across the pond, 1969, Sugar Sugar, good times

YouTube

s’pose they had to find something to do when their voices went.


----------



## ChrisCross (Feb 5, 2019)

maingate said:


> Very clever of you to spell it out. Many of us knew where it was but had the common sense not to publicise it to the whole internet.
> 
> At this moment in time that I am posting, there are 59 members online and 235 guests. ie 235 unknown people who now have a new stopover to add to their list. Well done. :egg:



I'm looking forward to spending a few nights there myself now that I know where it is :lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Feb 5, 2019)

ChrisCross said:


> I'm looking forward to spending a few nights there myself now that I know where it is :lol-053:



You might find yourself at the back of a long queue when you go.:lol-061:


----------

